# Extreme Fursuit Makeover at FWA08!



## Growly (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm very excited to announce a new event at Furry Weekend Atlanta 2008- Extreme Fursuit Makeover!
Much like the television show the name is derived from, one person will be selected from a group of applicants to have the makeover of their lives... except instead of making over the contestant, we will be making over their fursuit!

Who is 'we'? Myself, Joecifur, and Kiwihunter will be doing the suit alterations.
Personal comfort will be addressed in the suit's revamp, as well as cosmetic alterations.

The fursuit makeover will be done in front of a live audience at FWA08, and the remade suit will go home with its owner. 

Interested? Email the following submission form to growly_moose@hotmail.com
Cutoff for entries will be October 31st. If you are selected to have your suit revamped, you must agree to ship the suit to us so we can look at it in person before the event.
Also, if you did NOT create your suit, you must have permission from the suit's creator to enter it.


_______________
Real Name and Fandom Nickname:
Contact #:
Name of the Costume:
Suit's Creator:
Have Permission from Creator?:
Construction Type (ie: mesh, foam, wire):
What changes would you like made to your suit in particular?:
Any comfort or vision problems?:
Links to images of the costume (required):
_______________


----------

